
We are all pole dancing on the internet - groundCode
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2013/06/snowden-girlfriend-lindsay-mills-blog.html?intcid=obnetwork
======
cafard
For some values of 'we' and 'all', maybe so.

